# Marsland Le Cavalier 12 inch speaker`s



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I just got 4 of these speakers from the mid 70`s . Was wondering if anybody knew anything about them and if they would be any good in a guitar cab ???


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't recognize them, but looking at those "whizzer" cones, and the rating of 40 - 15,000 c/s, it looks like they're really full-frequency drivers. So not great for guitars - too hifi.

They might make some awesome studio monitors, though!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Humm... what about for bass ?


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

I have a pair of mid-70s Marslands with whizzer cones in a Traynor Bass cab that came with a YBA-1 I bought last year. They are bass speakers, no great shakes for guitar, as the whizzers tend to fizz out the high frequencies.


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

Those are so cool ! I have never seen or heard of these before. I have a set of Phillips Norelco speakers from the sixties that are wonderful but like PTW says they tend to fizz out ( in my case) when any distortion ( Real or contrived) is introduced.Anyways nice find! Rabbit


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

They aren't guitar speakers, check out last post at bottom of the page :
Marsland Le Cavalier ? | Audiokarma Home Audio Stereo Discussion Forums
Parameters don't look promising, small magnet, low efficiency.
But, I would definitely try it out, you never know.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

epis said:


> They aren't guitar speakers, check out last post at bottom of the page :
> Marsland Le Cavalier ? | Audiokarma Home Audio Stereo Discussion Forums
> Parameters don't look promising, small magnet, low efficiency.
> But, I would definitely try it out, you never know.



Thanks for the link !!! I did not find any info when I googled them... I will try them out in a 212 cab with a small 15 Watts head... They might surprise !!!


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

No problem ! If whizzer cone bothers you (gives too much treble), it's easy to cut it off with small curved scissors


----------



## Christopher Murray (Feb 3, 2020)

When my Dad was emptying our family home to move to a retirement home he gave me (along with a whole pile of audio gear) a pair of speakers that he made in the early 1970's. When I opened them up I found a pair of these lovely looking Marsland Le Cavalier Red basket speakers. Since I had no used for them as audio speakers I thought that I would try removing the whizzer cones and put them in a guitar cab....and they worked great! From what I have gathered they are not the most sensitive speakers (89db 25 watts 8 ohm) but that's not necessarily a bad thing. I have a vintage bandmaster with a 2x12 cab so I tried them in there and they sound really good!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Christopher Murray said:


> I have a vintage bandmaster with a 2x12 cab so I tried them in there and they sound really good!


I recently discovered that a small Ontario tube amp Co early 70s used these same speakers in a small 15 watts combo... don't remember the name right now but very small obscure Ontario builder. Have pictures somewhere...


----------

